# My 6 second ride, hopefully



## slipknot91 (Feb 19, 2009)

New to the site. Don't know much about anything but cars so here is my moneypit.

91 Coupe stock bottom end 302
GT40p heads ported and polished
B 303 cam with 1.7rockers
Edelbrock performer intake
Mallory ignition
Turbonetics t 72 turbo
mini spool rear end with 31 spline axles and carrier
much more to list

Should be good for 750 rwhp with a 110 tune.















In the middle of rebuilding an AODE now to put behind the motor and fitting up some 295/65's out back so she'll hook.

Sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## blly8325 (Feb 19, 2009)

That's a pretty nice ride for a Ford... how much boost are you pushin? That golf cart in the backround looks pretty sweet too!! Kudos to you nice work!!!


----------



## slipknot91 (Feb 19, 2009)

18psi with the supercharger that is in the dyno picture above. That picture is a few years old. That was take at Bigwood Racing in Benson, NC operated by the great Randy Haywood. He tuned the car for 93 octane and methanol and it only put down 440 at the wheels. Not too bad for a weekend supercharger project.

As soon as I finish the aode Im building, I'm gonna take it back to him to tune it for race gas and turn the wick up a little. 25 psi is gonna be what I'm shooting for this time with the turbo. However turbo psi and supercharger psi are two different things. Turbo boost is a lot more powerfull than the supercharger boost. We'll see what happens. Probably split the block, then I can go ahead and drop in a windsor based stroker like I've been wanting to do for a while now.


----------



## olyman (Feb 21, 2009)

moneypit--yup---been there---still have the car--69 falcon--love the straight line ---


----------



## AT sawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

*Accessories?*

Does it have a PTO for a log splitter?


----------



## RDT (Feb 21, 2009)

I bet it sounds good.


----------



## grampakev (Feb 21, 2009)

nice car what does it do in the 1/4 mile, or do you do 1/8 mile. nice golf cart


----------



## slipknot91 (Feb 21, 2009)

grampakev said:


> nice car what does it do in the 1/4 mile, or do you do 1/8 mile. nice golf cart




Only run the 1/8th at this time. Not geared for the quarter. I went 7.90 with the old set-up and a broke C4. Should run low 6's or high 5's with the set-up I have now. I think that would be low 10's or high 9's in the quarter. Not too bad for a street car IMO.


----------



## slipknot91 (Feb 21, 2009)

AT sawyer said:


> Does it have a PTO for a log splitter?



Naw, but your getting the wheels turning,lol. 700hp should split any log you want.


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 21, 2009)

Your avatar scares me.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Nice!!*

That is a dam big turbo!:jawdrop:

Do ya'll forsee any traction issues? Ya'll going to launch at half boost, full boost? 

Me and a bud built a 89 GT, 383 Chevy/Turbo 350. We estimate the power to be close to 600hp and have ran [email protected] for the best time on motor, we are having traction issues and are holding off on the 300 shot.


----------



## slipknot91 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm running SSM lift bars and Moroso drag springs with MT 295/65's out back. I don't think traction will be a big issue,lol. Might break alot of stuff though. 

I'm only going to footbrake off the line at around whatever my stall is, 3800 I think. The car is still pretty fat also since I still have full interior and that heavy automatic.


----------



## slipknot91 (Feb 22, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> That is a dam big turbo!:jawdrop:
> 
> Do ya'll forsee any traction issues? Ya'll going to launch at half boost, full boost?
> 
> Me and a bud built a 89 GT, 383 Chevy/Turbo 350. We estimate the power to be close to 600hp and have ran [email protected] for the best time on motor, we are having traction issues and are holding off on the 300 shot.




I see your from NC. You wouldn't happen to be on HPJ website would you?


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 22, 2009)

Always nice to see a fellow stanger. I working on a 331 YS trim setup right now for my notch.


----------



## slipknot91 (Feb 22, 2009)

Freakingstang said:


> Always nice to see a fellow stanger. I working on a 331 YS trim setup right now for my notch.



Should be pretty healthy set-up. I loved my Paxton, but after I did the Renegade pulley swap I kept breaking the balancer of off the crank. That big 8'' pulley was alot of load for the crank. I didn't have a cogged set-up so I had to tighten the belt up like a high E guitar string so it wouldn't slip. I'm gonna miss that instant hit that blower made.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2009)

Aren't you expecting a bit much from the stock crank/block?


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Feb 23, 2009)

Peacock said:


> Aren't you expecting a bit much from the stock crank/block?



thats what i was just thinking. if that lower end's stock watch out. put a stud kit in it at least. that'll help out a little. hate to see all that work go to waste when you throw a rod get oil on the slicks and slam the wall. not to mention the fact you could get seriously hurt.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2009)

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> thats what i was just thinking. if that lower end's stock watch out. put a stud kit in it at least. that'll help out a little. hate to see all that work go to waste when you throw a rod get oil on the slicks and slam the wall. not to mention the fact you could get seriously hurt.



The 5.0 blocks have a habit of separating into 2 pieces at the cam.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Feb 23, 2009)

that'd suck.


----------



## slipknot91 (Feb 23, 2009)

If the tune is right, there is nothing to worry about.However, I agree the stock block is going to split at some point. The rods will be OK as long as the car is tuned to "push the piston softly" so to speak. Pistons are forged from the factory on 90 model and up. Detonation is the killer of any race motor, especially high compression motors. My motor is 10 to 1 with my choice of heads and with the boost set at around 18 psi you can expect 15 to 1 compression. As long as air/fuel ratio is correct throuhout the rpm range, you shouldn't get much detonation. I will only run the high boost for my tune on the dyno just to get some good numbers. Then get another safer tune for racing at lower boost. I have a SCT eliminator chip so I can burn 4 tunes in at one time.

There are plenty of stock 5.0 blocks that have seen 700plus and lived through 20 track passes and 15,000 street miles. Some have only seen 400plus and split after 5 passes on the track. Just go to turbomustangs.com and look at those cars on there. Its a crapshoot either way. Besides that will give me more reson to go ahead and get my windsor stroker complete faster,lol.

I have all the necessary safety components in place though. Main girdle which is good for nothing but holding everything together when it flies apart. Scattershield for the trans bell and driveshaft safety loop. Everything but a cage. That is my next safety feature I need to add.

Oh BTW I always run over the counter head gaskets so there is always a weak spot other than the block. Thats whats kept this 180K engine going as long as it has. Bad thing is, I can change gaskets now blindfolded in under 4 hrs, lol.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Feb 28, 2009)

slipknot91 said:


> Not too bad for a street car IMO.



If that's a street car, sink some money into a new(er) pair of headlamps.


----------



## slipknot91 (Mar 1, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> If that's a street car, sink some money into a new(er) pair of headlamps.





Lmao, already done. Thats almost a 3yr old picture. Have a new set of lights and a Saleen front end.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 1, 2009)

slipknot91 said:


> I see your from NC. You wouldn't happen to be on HPJ website would you?



Nah, got a link?


----------



## slipknot91 (Mar 1, 2009)

horsepowerjunkies.com


----------



## flashpuppy (Mar 1, 2009)

What size turbine wheel / A/R does your hairdryer have? What kind of converter are you running? I didn't see what size gate you have. Tial 60? What kind of EFI are you running?

Edit: just saw you are going to run a SCT. Scary. Why not step up to a Big Stuff?


----------



## slipknot91 (Mar 2, 2009)

flashpuppy said:


> What size turbine wheel / A/R does your hairdryer have? What kind of converter are you running? I didn't see what size gate you have. Tial 60? What kind of EFI are you running?
> 
> Edit: just saw you are going to run a SCT. Scary. Why not step up to a Big Stuff?



Turbonetics
Hp-72 Super T F1-68 .81 A/R

Link to the site: http://www.turboneticsinc.com/products/index.php?products_id=888&category_id=72.

Thats the turbo I have, pretty much of the shelf.

There will be no convertor, it will have a dynomax race magnum bullet in its place.

Not sure Im gonna keep the SCT software just yet. The tuner Im thinking of using has Diablosport software so I may go with that. I really can't drop the bones right now for a Big Stuff set-up and if I was, I would use FAST instead.I have a buddy that uses that software and has it readily available.


----------



## slipknot91 (Mar 2, 2009)

Whoops forgot the other stuff.

Injectors are flow matched 42#. Got a buddy at Bosch in the quality dept that took care of that for me.

JGS 44mm wastegate and a Tial BOV 50mm


----------



## Peacock (Mar 2, 2009)

slipknot91 said:


> There will be no convertor, it will have a dynomax race magnum bullet in its place.



I think he means torque converter.


----------



## slipknot91 (Mar 2, 2009)

Durrr, my fault. Stock convertor rebuilt by BCS to a 3200 stall. All the other goodies also like upgraded clutches and furnace brazed internals. I did the transmission myself. Matter of fact, just finished it the other day. I'm going to put it in after I finish installing my full length subframes I made last weekend.

Hard to find a good aftermarket convertor for an AODE that you don't have to take out a 2nd mortgage for,lol.


----------



## Peacock (Mar 2, 2009)

I used to be a Ford dealer trans tech. The AOD is dirt simple. The only thing that hurts it is that it's pretty inefficient in direct. That one gearset is pretty heavy and hard on the direct clutch to get everything locked together, especially with slicks and a lot of power.


----------



## flashpuppy (Mar 2, 2009)

Man, that thing should spool right now. I would make sure to put a back pressure gauge in the manifold. You can do one for pretty cheap if you get creative, and the information is invaluable. With 1/8th racing you should probably be good. Remember, no more than 2:1 back pressure to boost, ok? I have a buddy down in VA Beach who custom grinds (Yes, they do it in house) cams for turbo cars. The improvement would be huge off of that lil "B" bumpstick. That's gonna be one fun ride.


----------

